# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Giao thông đi lại bên Singapore cho khách đi du lịch

## yeuhanoi

*Hệ thống phương tiện giao thông công cộng của Singapore là một trong những hệ thống đứng hàng đầu thế giới vì sự tiện ích và hiện đại của nó. Ngoài ra giá đi taxi cũng không quá đắt, vì vậy bạn sẽ không gặp khó khăn gì đi lại trong Singapore.*

Hệ thống đường giao thông công cộng của Singapore khá hoàn chỉnh với tổng chiều dài trên 3.000 km, có thể nối liên Singapore với Hongkong. Việc đi lại rất dễ dàng và thuận tiện. Các loại hình giao thông công cộng bao gồm : Taxi, xe buýt, và tàu điện ngầm thế hệ mới (Mass Rapid Transit - MRT). Có thể nói với các phương tiện này, bạn có thể đi bất cứ nơi đâu trên đất nước Singapore mà không có điều gì phải lo lắng như khi đến bất cứ một thành phố nào khác ở châu Á.

Bạn có thể mua thẻ trả trước (Ezlink card) để sử dụng trên các phương tiện giao thông công cộng ở Singapore. Giá của thẻ là 15 SGD trong đó có 5 SGD không được hoàn trả nếu không sử dụng. Thẻ này giúp tiết kiệm chi phí đi lại nếu bạn sống ở Singapore trong một thời gian dài. Nếu sử dụng thẻ cần nhớ “quẹt” thẻ khi lên xuống xe buýt hoặc tại các cửa ra vào ở các bến tàu điện ngầm (MRT).


_Ezlink card sử dụng được trên hầu hết các phương tiện giao thông công cộng ở Singapore.
_*
Taxi*

Ở Singapore có khoảng 15.000 taxi hoạt động liên tục ngày và đêm. Do chất lượng phục vụ rất tốt nên hầu như các bác tài không có thời gian để nghỉ ngơi. Bạn có thể vẫy taxi ở bất cứ đâu nếu trên nóc xe không có chứ “Hired” (đã cho thuê). Tuy nhiên cảnh chờ taxi dài đằng dặc trước các cửa trung tâm thương mại là điều thường thấy ở Singapore. Bạn sẽ phải trả 2,1 - 2,4 SGD cho cây số đầu tiên và 0.4 SGD cho mỗi 250 m tiếp theo. Vào giờ cao điểm hoặc điện thoại gọi taxi đến đón tận nơi sẽ làm cho bạn phải trả thêm một khoản phụ phí nữa (2,8 - 3,2 SGD). Bạn có thể boa thêm cho người lái xe nếu như hành trình an toàn và bạn nhận được sự phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.
*
MRT - Hệ thống tàu điện ngầm*

 Là một trong những hệ thống tàu điện ngầm mới và hiện đại nhất trên thế giới, MRT ở Singapore xứng đáng là phương tiện di chuyển hữu hiệu nhất ở Đảo quốc này. Hàng ngày tàu điện ngầm hoạt động từ 6h sáng cho tới tận nửa đêm với tần suất 3 đến 8 phút một chuyến.

Là khách du lịch, bạn nên mua vé tiêu chuẩn (Standard Ticket) tại các máy bán vé tự động. Giá vé tàu điện ngầm ở Singapore dao động từ 0.8 SGD cho đến 1.8 SGD (ngoài ra bạn còn phải đặt cược số tiền 1 SGD nữa). Màn hình cảm ứng sẽ hỏi bạn chọn mua vé đến ga nào, sau đó yêu cầu bạn đút tiền xu (10 cents, 20 cents, 50 cents, 1 SGD) hoặc tiền giấy (2SGD và 5 SGD) vào máy. Máy sẽ nhận được một tấm thẻ từ giống như card điện thoại và bạn sẽ dùng nó khi đi qua cửa kiểm soát ở ga đi và ở cửa kiểm soát ga đến. Ở ga đến bạn sẽ lại đưa chiếc thẻ này vào máy một lần nữa để nhận lại 1 SGD tiền đặt cọc của chiếc vé này.

Tàu điện ngầm ở Singapore có 3 tuyền chính : Tuyến Bắc - Nam (Màu đỏ), Tuyến Đông - Nam (màu tím) và Tuyến Đông - Tây (màu xanh lá cây). Để đến một địa điểm nào đó, trước hết bạn xác định nơi đến gần ga tàu điện ngầm nào nhất, sau đó mua vé đến ga đó. Có thể bạn sẽ phải xuống các ga trung chuyển (Interchange) để đổi tàu mới có thể đến được điểm cần đến.

Khi đã đến ga cần đến, bạn phải chú ý các biển chỉ dẫn để có thể đi ra các cửa thích hợp. Có khi một ga tàu điện ngầm có tới 8 cửa ra ở nhiều hướng khác nhau và đến các phố hoặc trung tâm thương mại khác nhau. Nếu bạn ra nhầm cửa thì có khi bạn sẽ phải đi bộ thêm đến cả cây số so với ra đúng cửa cần ra.


Tàu điện ngầm ở Singapore có 3 tuyền chính, chú thích theo 3 mầu,
bạn cần xác định nơi mình muốn đến để biết mình phải xuống tại ga tầu nào.

*Xe buýt*

Xe buýt ở Singapore hoạt động liên tục từ 6 giờ sáng đến tận nửa đêm. Có 2 loại xe : có điều hoà nhiệt độ và không có, đương nhiên giá vé cũng khác nhau, thường từ 60 cents cho đến 1,5 SGD. Các bến xe buýt có ở hầu hết các phố. Bạn cần quan sát bảng hướng dẫn để tìm đúng tuyến xe muốn đi. Trên đó cũng hiển thị giá vé cho mỗi chặng đường.
Một xe buýt chỉ có một người lái xe chứ không có nhân viên bán vé như ở Việt Nam. Do đó bạn cần chuẩn bị sẵn tiền lẻ hoặc tiền xu để trả vì tiền vé vì người lái xe không có tiền lẻ để trả lại cho bạn đâu. Nếu chưa rõ, bạn cứ hỏi người lái xe khi nào cần xuống xe cũng như giá vé cụ thể cho từng tuyến đường.

Ở bến xe buýt, bạn cần quan sát các xe đang vào bến và phải có tín hiệu vẫy xe thì người lái xe mới mở cửa, nếu không bạn cũng đừng trách họ vì họ chỉ đón khách khi có yêu cầu để tránh tình trạng tắc nghẽn giao thông.

*CityBuzz * 

Là loại xe buýt chuyên dùng có 2 tầng cho các khách du lịch đi thăm thành phố theo 3 tuyến chính : Orchard Road (C1), Chinatown (C2) và Little India (C3). Chỉ với 5 SGD 1 vé, bạn có thể đi không giới hạn từ 10h sáng đến 22h trong một ngày trên 3 tuyến xe đặc biệt này. Điều đặc biệt là 3 tuyến xe này đều có điểm dừng ở hầu hết các điểm tham quan, các siêu thị và trung tâm thương mại, khu ăn uống v.v... nổi tiếng trong phạm vi 3 khu vực kể trên. Bạn hoàn toàn có thể dành riêng 1 ngày để đi du lịch trong thành phố (citytour) bằng loại xe này.


_CityBuzz chuyên dùng có 2 tầng cho các khách du lịch đi thăm thành phố.
_
*Trishaw*

Phương tiện chuyên chở ba bánh thuân tiện đi lại trong khu River và Chinatown , với giá rẻ. Chuyến đi ngắn chỉ mất khoảng 10-20SGD và một tiếng đi dạo ngắm cảnh mất khoảng 50SGD/người. Bạn nên mặc cả với tài xế trước khi lên xe.

*Thuyền*

Đi thuyền trên sông Singapore là một cách thưởng ngoạn khung cảnh thành phố tương đối thú vị. Tuỳ vào số điểm mà bạn muốn đi, giá vé từ 3SGD trở lên.

*Lưu ý:*

- Nội quy của các phương tiện giao thông công cộng: cũng như các nhà ga, bến tàu, bến xe buýt v.v... đều quy định cấm mang các vật dễ cháy (vi phạm phạt 5.000 SGD), cấm ăn uống, hút thuốc lá (vi phạm phạt 1.000 SGD), xả rác bừa bãi (phạt 500 SGD) v.v... Do đó, khi đi du lịch, bạn nên tránh những thói quen xấu thường ngày để tránh việc phải móc hầu bao nộp phạt. Và cũng hãy nhớ tỏ ra lịch sự khi nhường chỗ cho người già, trẻ em và phụ nữ mang thai trên các phương tiện này.

- Luật giao thông: Ở Singapore, hầu hết các con đường đều là đường 1 chiều nhưng đặc biệt ở chỗ là mọi phương tiện đều đi bên trái, ngược lại so với ở Việt Nam. Do đó, cần chú ý quan sát bên phải trước, bên trái sau khi băng ngang qua đường ở những nơi không có vạch sơn dành cho người đi bộ. Còn nếu qua ngã ba ngã tư, cần bấm tín hiệu xin sang đường ở các cột đèn xanh, đèn đỏ. Khi đó, các phương tiện giao thông từ các hướng khác sẽ nối đuôi nhau chờ cho đến khi bạn đã sang đường an toàn. Điều này cho thấy người đi bộ được tôn trọng và việc chấp hành luật lệ giao thông của người dân ở đây tốt như thế nào.


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch singapore tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*
Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## danghung

Giao thông Việt Nam mình mà đượcnhư thế này thì thích nhỉ!

----------


## heocoi

Việt Nam mình mà có mấy cái tàu điện ngầm như bên singgapore nhỉ. Tiết kiệm được bao nhiêu thời gian đi lại.

----------


## ad1

Nhanh nhất là xài EZ-link nhé, vừa rẻ vừa thuận tiện

----------

